# Irregular verbs



## Kraus

Salut! Cineva poate sa-mi spuna care sunt cele mai interesante caracteristice ale verbelor romane, va rog (alternante consonantice si vocalice, iregularitati propriu-zise si alte curiozitati despre verbe)?

De exemplu:

Disparitia consonantei "n" la persoana a doua singular (a vine, a spune):


Eu vin
Tu vii
El/ea vine
Noi venim
Voi veniti
Ei vin


Eu spun
Tu spui
El/ea spune
Noi spunem
Voi spuneti
Ei spun


Alternanta "l/i" (A lua):

Eu iau
Tu iei
El/ea ia
Noi luam
Voi luati
Ei iau

(Pentru cine vrea sa studieze sau sa repete acest argument fascinant)


----------



## Caktus

Salut!

    Conform unei variante mai vechi a Gramaticii Academiei Române, verbele neregulate din limba română sunt: *a fi , a avea, a vrea, a bea, a da, a la* (însemna a spăla şi este un arhaism/regionalism), *a **lua, a mânca, a sta* şi *a usca*.
    Gramaticile mai noi prezintă şi alte verbe ca fiind neregulate: *a şti, a umple, a veni, a zvârli*...
    Ce ai observat la verbele _a veni_ şi _a spune_, se întâmplă şi cu verbe ca: _a ţine, a pune, a rămâne_.


----------



## Kraus

Salut Caktus!  

Ca exercitiu incerc sa conjug verbele acestea:

a fi (to be): eu sunt, tu esti, el/ea e/este, noi suntem, voi sunteti, ei/ele sunt
a avea (to have): eu am, tu ai, el/ea are, noi avem, voi aveti, ei/ele au
a vrea (to want): eu vreau, tu vrei, el/ea vrea, noi vrem, voi vreti, ei/ele vreau
a bea (to drink): eu beau, tu bei, el/el bea, noi bem, voi beti, ei/ele beau
a da (to give): eu dau, tu dai, el/ea da, noi dam, voi dati, ei/ele dau
a la (to wash): eu lau, tu lai, el/ea la, noi lam, voi lati, ei/ele lau (se conjuga asa?)

a manca (to eat): eu manânc, tu manânci, el/ea manânca, noi mâncam, voi mâncati, ei/ele manânc
a sta (to stay): eu stau, tu stai, el/ea sta, noi stam, voi stati, ei/ele stau
a usca (to dry): eu usuc, tu usuci, el/ea usca, noi uscam, voi uscati, ei/ele usuc

a sti (to know): eu stiu, tu stii, el/ea stie, noi stim, voi stiti, ei/ele stiu
a umple (to full): eu umplu, tu umpli, el/ea umple, noi umplam, voi umpati, ei/ele umplu
a zvârli (to throw): eu zvârlu, tu zvârli, el/ea zvârle, noi zvârlim, voi zvârliti, ei/ele zvârlu


----------



## OldAvatar

1. a la, lare (from Latin _lavare_) is an archaism, I don't think it's used anymore, I guess the conjugation is correct
2. a usca, uscare (from Latin _exsucare_)
el/ea usucă
3. a umple, umplere (from Latin _implere_) = to fill
noi umplem
voi umpleţi
4. a zvârli, zvârlire (the more common form is _a azvârli_, _azvârlire; _it's got Slavic origin but it is an archaism too, used rarely in countryside, the synonym more widely used in spoken language is _a arunca, aruncare_, from Latin _eruncare_)
Eu zvârl / azvârl (doh, sounds very weird, pretty odd to my ears )


----------



## Kraus

Thank you very much Oldavatar for the corrections!


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> 1. a la, lare (from Latin _lavare_) is an archaism, I don't think it's used anymore, I guess the conjugation is correct
> 2. a usca, uscare (from Latin _exsucare_)
> el/ea usucă
> 3. a umple, umplere (from Latin _implere_) = to fill
> noi umplem
> voi umpleţi
> 4. a zvârli, zvârlire (the more common form is _a azvârli_, _azvârlire; _it's got Slavic origin but it is an archaism too, used rarely in countryside, the synonym more widely used in spoken language is _a arunca, aruncare_, from Latin _eruncare_)
> Eu zvârl / azvârl (doh, sounds very weird, pretty odd to my ears )


 
Just a minor comment:

1. *a** la* is apparently still quite common in Transylvania. 

2. *a** azvârli*/*zvârli* might be of indigenous origin according to many etymologists (I deleted the document but I can find it again if you want). 

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> 2. *a** azvârli*/*zvârli* might be of indigenous origin according to many etymologists (I deleted the document but I can find it again if you want).



It could be just onomatopeic, ressembling the sound of an object flying through the air.
The word is similar with the one used in Romanian for the sound made by the flying birds: _fâl-fâl_.


----------

